# Please Excuse From School



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Excuse Letters

 The routine is familiar: when a student is late or absent from school, a letter from the parents must be supplied for the absence to be excused. Sometimes such letters suggest that the parents were excused from school too many times in their own youth. 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

• "My son is under a doctor's care and should not take P.E. today. Please execute him."


• "Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick, and I had her shot."


• "Dear School: Please ekscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, and also 33."


• "Please excuse Gloria from Jim today. She is administrating."


• "Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip."


• "John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face."


• "Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part."


• "Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins."


• "Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side."


• "Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels."


• "Please excuse Tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea, and his boots leak."


• "Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust."


• "Please excuse Jimmy for being. It was his father's fault."


• "Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday."


• "Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral."


• "My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the Marines."


• "Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well."


• "Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps."


• "Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover."


• "Please excuse Burma, she has been sick and under the doctor."


• "Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever, sore throat, headache, and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever, and sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever. There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night."


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 10, 2014)

_Loved that SB_:lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

> • "Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get  the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought  it was Sunday."



That happens a lot around here lately. 



Luv 'em.


----------



## Casper (Jan 10, 2014)

_*They're great SB....
:lofl:*_


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

Funny SB.  As an ex teacher....I've received  some just as ridiculous as those.

The kids' parents should go to school WITH their kids.layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 11, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hilarious and scary people.


----------

